# [DOMANDA SULLA DOCUMENTAZIONE ON LINE] tutorial su kde

## freax

Salve gente , ho letto questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-config.xml , perché ovviamente volevo installare kde come desktop , ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna : ad un certo punto la guida fa creare due parole di script per avviare il server Xorg-x11 . La mia domanda è : avendo dato come comando 

```
emerge kdebase-meta
```

 il serverX è considerato una dipendenza ? emerge lo installa ? semplicemente me lo chiedo perché dopo aver seguito la guida digito 

```
startx
```

 ma niente succede , eppure non c'è molto da settare volendo seguire alla lettera il tutorial ... cosa può essere andato storto ?  :Question: 

EDIT : il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf non esiste ! , ho controllato nella directory /etc/X11 con un ls -lah ma non c'è ! E' normale ?

----------

## Scen

 *freax wrote:*   

> Salve gente , ho letto questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-config.xml , perché ovviamente volevo installare kde come desktop , ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna : ad un certo punto la guida fa creare due parole di script per avviare il server Xorg-x11 . La mia domanda è : avendo dato come comando 
> 
> ```
> emerge kdebase-meta
> ```
> ...

 

sì, è normale! KDE x funzionare correttamente presuppone che ci sia un server grafico funzionante: pertanto lo installa come dipendenza, ma nella filosofia di Gentoo viene demandato completamente all'utente l'onere di configurare il sistema.

Per configurare il server X, segui la relativa guida.

----------

## freax

grazie , la guida la sto visionando adesso e poi saprò dire se va o no ...

cmq credo che in ogni caso Xorg mi serva , ma che avendo un portatile abbastanza vecchiotto (Celeron 1.8 / 384 Mb RAM) avrei fatto meglio a metterci Xfce4 ...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

guarda che anche Xfce funziona su Xorg

----------

## Scen

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> guarda che anche Xfce funziona su Xorg

 

Eh eh, effettivamente la frase aveva tratto in inganno anche me. Intendeva dire che (appurando che X.org è necessario), avendo un PC un pò vecchiotto, forse era meglio se ripiegava su Xfce, invece che su KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## freax

si intendevo preferire xfce4 a kde o gnome ... a dir la verità un mio amico mi ha anche consigliato dwm , ma lo vedo molto "Nextstep" e fa un po retrò , non vorrei diventare così minimalista per ora ...

cmq mi tocca ricompilare il kernel visto che sembra non ci siano alcune dipendenze ...

----------

## lucapost

 *freax wrote:*   

> cmq credo che in ogni caso Xorg mi serva , ma che avendo un portatile abbastanza vecchiotto (Celeron 1.8 / 384 Mb RAM) avrei fatto meglio a metterci Xfce4 ...

 

Se proprio devi fare a meno di dwm, fai un pensiero a fluxbox o icewm.

----------

